# spiro and hrt for peri symptoms/hair t hinning?



## snowbum (Dec 14, 2021)

Anyone take spiro and hrt? Gyn thinks peri symptoms would benefit from the patch, and dermatologist wants to try spiro. Thoughts on one, the other, or both?


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Are you having lots of symptoms of the change? Have you had tests to determine your hormone levels? 
I have been on hrt patches since a full hysterectomy in my 40's.


----------

